
How does Elon Musk run his famously efficient meetings? - artsandsci
https://www.quora.com/How-does-Elon-Musk-run-his-famously-efficient-meetings?share=1
======
k__
I think the money per hour thing is rather hard to judge.

Yes, for a few good analyzed jobs we are able to determine how much "value per
hour" a person creates, but for the rest?

Sometimes you sit in a meeting for many hours and have no idea why they
invited you and you probably wasted you time.

Sometimes you sit in one for 10 minutes and got vital informations.

Sometimes you say something valuable, sometimes other people told things that
helped you and you didn't say anything.

